# Touareg Navigation RNS 510 (US version)



## maloosheck (Oct 5, 2004)

*RNS 510: is this nav coming to US?*










is it going to be in Egg2 in US?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: RNS 510: is this nav coming to US? (maloosheck)*

It hasn't shown up in Touareg 2 models yet. Who knows, maybe it will show up in 2008.5 models or maybe in 2009.


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: RNS 510: is this nav coming to US? (spockcat)*

Hopefully it shows up before my V6 TDI arrives.


----------



## TighTT (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: RNS 510: is this nav coming to US? (maloosheck)*

Hmm..this may have already been discussed....so my apologies if it has. This looks like it will fit where our current US spec nav resides. If it does, is there any hope we can get it to work in our earlier Eggs?


----------



## Dominik (Jan 7, 2004)

*Re: RNS 510: is this nav coming to US? (TighTT)*

Yes. It is possible, according to motor-talk.de, where the swap has been done already.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: RNS 510: is this nav coming to US? (Dominik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dominik* »_Yes. It is possible, according to motor-talk.de, where the swap has been done already.

Of course, it might be like the previous DVD version of the nav system and the European version will only work fully in Europe with Tele-Atlas (non-NAVTEQ) maps and the North American version only with NAVTEQ maps. 
I think the only way to tell for sure is for someone here to buy one and try it.


----------



## a2gtinut (Dec 2, 1999)

*Re: RNS 510: is this nav coming to US? (spockcat)*

yes it will with little changes


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: RNS 510: is this nav coming to US? (a2gtinut)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2gtinut* »_yes it will with little changes









I hope you are going to let us know what "little" changes are required?


----------



## TighTT (Oct 5, 2004)

*Re: RNS 510: is this nav coming to US? (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
I hope you are going to let us know what "little" changes are required?

HUGE 2nd!!!


----------



## a2gtinut (Dec 2, 1999)

*Re: RNS 510: is this nav coming to US? (TighTT)*

it is plug and play just like Europen members indicated.
There mayvbe some functional changes and some others.
We have to wait until final word from VW.
They are just


----------



## pemarsh (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: RNS 510: is this nav coming to US? (a2gtinut)*

im not sure i understand...
are we saying this new nav can be substituted into any touareg with an earlier version of the nav---including 2008 Touareg 2??


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: RNS 510: is this nav coming to US? (pemarsh)*

Unfortunately, these are 2300 Euros on eBay.


----------



## BJMRGTIVR6 (Nov 28, 2001)

*Re: RNS 510: is this nav coming to US? (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_Unfortunately, these are 2300 Euros on eBay. 

WOW!
well, nice to know now than to get any hope up.


----------



## pemarsh (Aug 24, 2007)

*Re: RNS 510: is this nav coming to US? (BJMRGTIVR6)*

but can it replace the nav system on the 08 Touareg 2, or not??


----------



## sjthiele (Aug 22, 2006)

*Re: RNS 510: is this nav coming to US? (maloosheck)*


_Quote, originally posted by *maloosheck* »_

is it going to be in Egg2 in US?

According to C&D, this system will debut in the US as an option in the '09 Tiguan. 
SJT


----------



## javier (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: RNS 510: is this nav coming to US? (TighTT)*

Hi.
Long time without come here this forum








The correct answer it's YES.... but...
Look at this pictures of the new (and really impressive) RNS-510 nav sistem attached to a 2004 Touareg:

































The question it's the new Touareg model (not the early face lifted, but the newest ones) have a new data net implemented, the CAN-BUS 2.0 instead of the regular CAN-BUS so, the new RNS-510 works in the old Touareg but doesn't communicate with the rest of the car at all... so you CAN'T:
- Use the steering wheel buttons
- Read the nav indications in the cluster display
- Use the route calculation, only the position over map
- Get the radio station list
In the other hand, you can see the DVD video (it plays it self), and the aux video input in motion. So the unit it's half operative in the old cars







, but we have to be positives







there are people working in a CAN_BUS to CAN-BUS 2 converter in order to get the unit fully operative.
As the main advantages: now all the European countries are pre-installed in the internal HD, so I suppose the whole USA as well. The zoom, position, movements, etc are now ultrafast, the screen have a really great resolution, etc.
One more thing, the back panel pinout have now changed including new features and loosing other ones (no Vswitch pin







)
















Sumarizing... some bad ... some good








Javier.- 


_Modified by javier at 3:18 PM 9-25-2007_


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

Can someone in the know determine if CanBus 2 is already on 2006+ models here in the US?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (V10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *V10* »_Can someone in the know determine if CanBus 2 is already on 2006+ models here in the US?

Based on the pinout above, you can probably forget putting this in your 2006 or 2007 Touareg with DVD nav a backup camera. Unless you want to figure out how to create an adapter harness for the camera or forget the camera. The A/V plug is different that the previous model.


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (spockcat)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spockcat* »_
Based on the pinout above, you can probably forget putting this in your 2006 or 2007 Touareg with DVD nav a backup camera. Unless you want to figure out how to create an adapter harness for the camera or forget the camera. The A/V plug is different that the previous model. 

I'm more concerned with the steering wheel and instrument communication which requires Can 2. So my question still stands - do the 2006 + US Touaregs have Can 2? Thx


----------



## I8ABUG (Aug 22, 2004)

*Re: RNS 510: is this nav coming to US? (javier)*

Please tell me it has integrated Bluetooth, and I am on the list for a new Treg......Finally!


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: RNS 510: is this nav coming to US? (I8ABUG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *I8ABUG* »_Please tell me it has integrated Bluetooth, and I am on the list for a new Treg......Finally!









Well it has all kinds of mic in/out, two tel. outputs and a mute function. Probably not. It is probably in another module. 
In fact, looking at a German Tiguan brochure someone sent me, the RNS510 isn't mentioned with Bluetooth. That is a separate module. 
So the answer to your question is no, it isn't incorporated in this radio. Doesn't mean it won't be in the 2009 or 2010 Touareg though.


----------



## a2gtinut (Dec 2, 1999)

*Re: RNS 510: is this nav coming to US? (spockcat)*

you might be correct.


----------



## fookyu (May 26, 2005)

where to buy the "CAN_BUS to CAN-BUS 2 converter"?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (fookyu)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fookyu* »_where to buy the "CAN_BUS to CAN-BUS 2 converter"?

Where indeed! fookyu


----------



## JBoz (Apr 26, 2003)

*Re: RNS 510: is this nav coming to US? (maloosheck)*

Check this site for more info on the new Nav unit:
http://vwnavi.com/forums/forumdisplay.php?f=51


----------



## mech888 (Oct 1, 2006)

That rounded faceplate looks stupid.....


----------



## Denoh (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: (mech888)*

http://www.zercustoms.com/news....html


----------



## Denoh (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: (Denoh)*

Is has a phone button and can be integrated with an add on Bluetooth mobile phone kit to allow functions, such as scrolling through the telephone book or directly dialling a number on the virtual 10-digit keypad on the touchscreen display.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (Denoh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Denoh* »_Is has a phone button and can be integrated with an add on Bluetooth mobile phone kit to allow functions, such as scrolling through the telephone book or directly dialling a number on the virtual 10-digit keypad on the touchscreen display.


So did all the other nav units that VW offered in the Touareg. But these phone kits were never offered in the USA.


----------



## vindex (Sep 28, 2007)

*Re: (spockcat)*

FWIW the RNS510 is starting to show up in new eggs here in .fr . They are factory installed since construction week 32. A couple new owners on the french forum have put their unit through its paces and rave about it. 



_Modified by vindex at 6:05 PM 10-1-2007_


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (vindex)*

We can provide new units for $1999 EUR, but they are only available with European maps. This is good for customers "over there" but not (yet) for the North American folks...


----------



## Mancubus (Mar 20, 2007)

Javier,
what is required to install this in a 2004 Touareg? I have a 2004 with CD Nav. Did you have to change your amplifier?


----------



## jonee (Feb 25, 2004)

*Re: (OEMpl.us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OEMpl.us* »_We can provide new units for $1999 EUR, but they are only available with European maps. This is good for customers "over there" but not (yet) for the North American folks...

How much is $1999 EUR?? is that the same as €1999 USD ?


----------



## javier (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: (Mancubus)*

Hi Mancubus.
For a 04' TREG you will need... a CAN BUS to CAN BUS 2 converter. I didn't found yet this device, but there are some accessory manufacturers who are actually working on it, so probably it start to appear in Ebay soon.
The TREG of the above pictures it's not my car, it's from a friend of mine who I Helped to install it so, I ignore if he had a premium sound system with external amplifier. Sorry.
Javier.-


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (jonee)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jonee* »_How much is $1999 EUR?? is that the same as €1999 USD ?









Something like that... sorry for the currency indicator confusion.


----------



## JPF (Oct 2, 2007)

never mind the Nav, how do I get dash wrapped in leather like that.










_Modified by JPF at 2:38 PM 10-4-2007_


----------



## treg4574 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: (JPF)*

Leather dash. Option from VW individual. More info is on the VW Germany Site.
Option is not available for the North American Market.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: RNS 510: is this nav coming to US? (javier)*


_Quote, originally posted by *javier* »_








Sumarizing... some bad ... some good








Javier.- 


I figured out what the stereo telephone input (shown upper left corner of the above photo) can be used for. A couple of days ago I picked up a new phone, a Nokia N75. The phone has stereo bluetooth for its music player. When I paired it with my Parrot CK-3100 recently, I noticed that I could play the music through the radio's telephone input. Of course, my nav system has only a mono input, so the sound wasn't that good. 
So all you need with the RNS510 to play the music from your phone is a stereo bluetooth car phone kit and the wiring to connect that kit to the radio.


----------



## JPF (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: (treg4574)*

Re: Dash Leather - 
typical.










_Modified by JPF at 2:38 PM 10-4-2007_


----------



## Denoh (Sep 25, 2007)

Am i the only one that feels that VW treats US buyers like second-class citizens? I can understand some cars not being brought over due to emissions regulations (read 2006 V10) or the previous perception that American consumers did not like diesel engines. But haven't perceptions changed over time?
Why can't we get a decent NAV in the top-of-the line egg?
Why is a glovebox mounted 6 cd changer available in the Passat, a front-loading CD changer available in the Eos, but the more expensive Egg still has an antiquated trunk -mounted changer?
Why is an option, such as leather-stitched dash available to everyone but North American consumers?

_Modified by Denoh at 2:36 PM 10-4-2007_


_Modified by Denoh at 2:36 PM 10-4-2007_


----------



## NickM (Oct 20, 2001)

*Re: (Denoh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Denoh* »_
Why can't we get a decent NAV in the top-of-the line egg?


They should have all the latest electronic gadgets..especially coming to N/A

_Quote, originally posted by *Denoh* »_
Why is a glovebox mounted 6 cd changer available in the Passat, a front-loading CD changer available in the Eos, but the more expensive Egg still has an antiquated trunk -mounted changer?


CD changers are passe anyways, who uses CDs anymore? They finally added an aux jack for MP3/ipod usage.

_Quote, originally posted by *Denoh* »_
Why is an option, such as leather-stitched dash available to everyone but North American consumers?


likely because nobody would pay for it...I can't see it being a cheap option....


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: (NickM)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NickM* »_.....likely because nobody would pay for it...I can't see it being a cheap option....

I agree on this one, lots of VW folks won't spend anything more than their basic need requires... Now, if it were MB, BMW or Lexus the buyers demand more and spend more on options and features like this. The VW emblem is synonymous with Value.


----------



## Denoh (Sep 25, 2007)

*Re: (V10)*

I would say its all about options packaging. VW has learnt a lot since the introduction of the MY04 Eggs in terms of options packaging. I like the fact that we now have 208 combinations in the '08 Egg as compared to 1,536 in the '07 Egg.
Packaging options rather than selling them as individual add ons makes sense and will make people spend more money. e.g. Rather than have 1 package with heated front seats, why not include back seat heating for an extra $200. Who would say NO to that? Why not package the Bi-Xenons with the Nav for an extra $800? Is there any market research that goes into this? I have owned Touaregs for the past 4 years and I am yet to receive a call or email from VW asking me about my options preferences in upcoming models.
And as for the money issue, you never know how much people are willing to spend unless you offer them something intelligently priced, which they want to have/must have...so go ahead VW USA, be daring, throw in the NAV together with the BiXenons, of better yet, be even crazier and include seat memory


----------



## VegasMatt (Aug 30, 2006)

*Re: (Denoh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Denoh* »_I would say its all about options packaging. VW has learnt a lot since the introduction of the MY04 Eggs in terms of options packaging. I like the fact that we now have 208 combinations in the '08 Egg as compared to 1,536 in the '07 Egg.
Packaging options rather than selling them as individual add ons makes sense and will make people spend more money. e.g. Rather than have 1 package with heated front seats, why not include back seat heating for an extra $200. Who would say NO to that? 

[RANT]
I would. I really hate the package BS when buying a vehicle, as I can't get exaclty what I want. I have to compromise. If I go through the process of ordering a vehicle, and wait the time for it to be built, I should be able to á la carte order whatever I want. 
Now, the Xenons with their leveling capability needs to be included with the air suspension to keep the headlights aimed properly. If you *must* package items together, packaging those two together makes sense, since they affect each other while the vehicle is in use. But, on a 2008 V6, the only way to get xenons is with the Lux package. Now, instead of spending $2700 for air and $1200 for Xenons (04 prices, if I recall), I've got to spend $2750 for air plus $2900 or so for the "Lux" package. Granted, it includes leather, but I'd prefer cloth anyway if I could get it! (Have you ever sat into leather on a 115+ degree day while parked into the sun? Trust me, it ain't pretty!). Monetarily, it's good for VW, but it annoys the crap outta me.
Basically, packing xenons in with the lux package makes no sense to me. But it sure makes dollars for VW.








The Lux plus package is another greed item. There's no reason those items shouldn't be available individually, or at least have this package available separately from the lux package. There is nothing I can see in the lux package that is a prerequisite for the lux plus pack.
Back to the Nav. Most of the tech items included in the tech package make sense to bundle together, as they work in unison with the Nav. Like the backup camera: it can't happen without the nav, so as a package item, that works. And, that package isn't dependent on ordering some other option and/or package. As a whole, that package makes sense.
[/RANT]
Matt


_Modified by VegasMatt at 9:53 AM 10-9-2007_


----------



## PROXUS (May 18, 2005)

Recently I received from my suplier US version of RNS 510 for testing. They are just released month ago and they will be available in US within few months. Unfortunatelly units are brand new and North American maps are not intriduced yet so I was able to use only remaining functions like DVD or Radio.
Those units are loaded with features with options to attach external modules liek Bluetooth or Sat radio.
I will post some pics or video once US maps will be available.

For all those with pre 2008 models....It is possible to connect those units to older models, via special adapter for CAN2.


















_Modified by PROXUS at 10:45 AM 11-8-2007_


----------



## PROXUS (May 18, 2005)

US version got just released recently. I received one US unit for testing, but I'm still waiting for US maps which suppose to be released 1Q of 2008


----------



## Diablonyc2 (Apr 23, 2006)

*Re: Touareg Navigation RNS 510 (PROXUS)*

Whoah -- I can connect that to an '04! Fantastic! But VW usually does not make ANYTHING that easy. Sometimes I think VW consults with the Jigsaw charcter from the SAW movies when designing the car (for example---trying to work on the Keyless Start wiring---small area, painful for a big guy). 
I look forward to your posts on how to and price! 
Hopefully it will work with the Old MFI as well!


----------



## PROXUS (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Touareg Navigation RNS 510 (Diablonyc2)*

I'm not sure about US version but EU version connected via adapter to older Touaregs, didn't show anything on secondary display. 
Except that...everything else worked great.

I'm not sure if this was due to wrong coding of instrument cluster or CAN2 adapter itself.


_Modified by PROXUS at 11:32 AM 11-8-2007_


----------



## aircooled (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: Touareg Navigation RNS 510 (PROXUS)*

I think that the steering wheel controls were also inop.
Any word on pricing for the head unit and pricing/availability for the bluetooth and sat modules?


----------



## a2gtinut (Dec 2, 1999)

*Re: (PROXUS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PROXUS* »_US version got just released recently. I received one US unit for testing, but I'm still waiting for US maps which suppose to be released 1Q of 2008

US parts are available for some time but who do you work for?


----------



## PROXUS (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Touareg Navigation RNS 510 (aircooled)*

I don't know about official prices but I expect that NAV packages with new cars will not sell at the dealerships for less than $3500-4000
Single units probably will be not available for long time (if at all)

I'm in the Audi parts market but if more people wil be interested in VW units, I could help out







I will need to check about pricing, but I'm sure it will be attractive.


----------



## PROXUS (May 18, 2005)

*Re: (a2gtinut)*

What do you mean by US parts? US RNS?
I believe you mean European RNS 510, because US version is just starting to be introduced to US market. To be precise hardware is done and probably will hit US market in 1Q of 2008 as soon as Maps will be ready.
Since I have some good contacts within car parts dealers in Western EU I import some Audi parts (as a hobby) and recently I found out about those units. I know everything about RNS-E but RNS510 looks interesting too.
I will do more testing and post more pictures or maybe video.


----------



## OEMplus.com (May 27, 2003)

*Re: (PROXUS)*

The critical item here is going to be the NAR software from Navteq. Like Alex, we have the RNS-510 here, but it's useless until you want to get to Burger King in Munich...


----------



## javier (Dec 15, 2004)

*Re: Touareg Navigation RNS 510 (PROXUS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PROXUS* »_ 
For all those with pre 2008 models....It is possible to connect those units to older models, via special adapter for CAN2.

Hi Proxus.
Do you have any info about this CAN2 adapter?. I'm scanning Ebay almost daily looking for it but doesn't find anything.
Any help will be very appreciated.
Javier.-


----------



## PROXUS (May 18, 2005)

*Re: (OEMpl.us)*

do you have North American version of RNS510 or European version?


----------



## PROXUS (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Touareg Navigation RNS 510 (javier)*

They are not listed on eBay.
I can get some if more people will be interested.


----------



## V10 (Nov 15, 2004)

*Re: Touareg Navigation RNS 510 (PROXUS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PROXUS* »_They are not listed on eBay.
I can get some if more people will be interested.

I'd be very interested, I've done lots of mods on my V10's and have been waiting to see what it will cost to do the RNS 510. I was the 1st person to install the DVD Nav in an 04 V10 making the necessary mods to the wire harness and changing the digital amp to analog. I've also installed RNS-E in my 2001 A8L so I'm very familiar with these systems as well.
Let me know what you are thinking regarding availability and pricing of these units and Can adapters. I didn't think the guy with the 04 and RNS 510 used a Can 2 adapter and was mentioning that if they came out with one perhaps the other functions (Steering wheel + MFI) would work. I don't know if the Can Bus in the 2007's are any different than in the 04 models but there could be some. I don't think any Touareg models in the US use CAN 2 prior to 2008 but I hope I'm wrong.
Thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PROXUS (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Touareg Navigation RNS 510 (V10)*

I don't believe CAN2 is present on pre 2008 cars.
I'm just getting familiar with VW RNS units after working with Audi RNS-E for last few years, so I will definitely know more about all compatibility issues in older models.
I have already 3 units reserved out of 10 that I'm planing to bring to US, so if you interested...contact me via email [proxus (ä†) gmail.com ]and I can book one for you.


----------



## djillusion (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Touareg Navigation RNS 510 (PROXUS)*

let me know if you want to test fit in my Touareg! i would love to have some XM incorporated in an OEM nav unit. 
the RNS-E you installed in the S4 is doing mighty well.


----------



## sean7840 (Aug 16, 2007)

*Re: RNS 510: is this nav coming to US? (maloosheck)*

went to tampa international car show today, talked to the vw reps they said that the RNS 510 will be avalable next year. if its true or not we will find out.


----------



## PROXUS (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Touareg Navigation RNS 510 (djillusion)*

I didn't knew that you have Touareg as well


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: (OEMpl.us)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OEMpl.us* »_The critical item here is going to be the NAR software from Navteq. Like Alex, we have the RNS-510 here, but it's useless until you want to get to Burger King in Munich...

If it would take me to Haxenbauer in Munich, I would be very happy.


----------



## JPF (Oct 2, 2007)

*Re: Touareg Navigation RNS 510 (PROXUS)*

I could go for one of those. I have an '08 and was suprised at the Nav map. Please keep us informed!


----------



## Hammerdog (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Touareg Navigation RNS 510 (JPF)*

There is some good information on upgrading to the RNS 510 Navi at the below forum. Go to the RNS510 discussion.
http://vwnavi.com/forums/


----------



## Lassc (Jul 11, 2007)

*Re: Touareg Navigation RNS 510 (PROXUS)*

Hi, I have been doing research on the RNS 510 DVD Navigation System. I have noticed that there are EU models that have European maps pre







installed on the hard drive that are available via Ebay.
Does anyone know if the current MFD2 US model map DVD can be installed on the RNS 510 EU model? It would only make sense considering that future updates would be required of the maps preinstalled; however, there could always be the possibility that there are limitations with the EU RNS 510 operating in the US.
Is there anyone who has knowledge about the subject?


----------



## Tahoe12 (Mar 22, 2005)

Looks great.

I was just watching the video on the new Google/VW Nav system they are building here in silicon valley. Very impressive. But relies on a data connection which wouldn't always work and would be expensive.


----------



## djillusion (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: Touareg Navigation RNS 510 (PROXUS)*

yep! picked one up earlier this year, so the S4 is becoming a garage queen / weekend driver. 
keep me posted on the that new nav. i have the OEM nav unit in the T-Reg now but this one looks cooler!


----------



## v8touareg (Feb 26, 2004)

I'm interested in upgrading to this as well, count me in for one.


----------



## Spritz (Dec 18, 2006)

*Re: Touareg Navigation RNS 510 (PROXUS)*

Put me on the list


----------



## blackheathen (Aug 11, 2006)

Proxus,
sent you an email. Add me to the list if you can get the Can2 adapter and a unit to work in Aus.
BH


----------



## v8touareg (Feb 26, 2004)

*small problem possibly*

http://www.motorauthority.com/...-4077
The article states that the until will also control the air conditioning.Will that become an issue when upgrading. Will we be able o integrate that, is the article wrong.


----------



## treg4574 (Apr 14, 2004)

*Re: small problem possibly (v8touareg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v8touareg* »_The article states that the until will also control the air conditioning.Will that become an issue when upgrading. Will we be able o integrate that, is the article wrong.









Well, it is possible. But it would leave an ugly gap in the touareg where the climate control center now fits. I would bet that feature will not make it until the 2009 re-design (if then).
The 510 nav should show up way before then, minus the A/C controls.
Actually having owned the vw cd nav (yuk!), the current dvd nav system is nice. It works very well and can find almost everything. 
But, I would love to have the mp3 capability and the SD slot. Drool. 
I hope that a fully functional canbus adapter becomes available so that I will have the option of upgrading to the 510 nav if I so choose.


_Modified by treg4574 at 11:35 PM 11-11-2007_


----------



## chickdr (Nov 28, 2003)

*Re: small problem possibly (v8touareg)*

I would guess it will be like our Audi Q7 as far as integration of the air controls. I can operate them by looking at the knobs & displays down low or I can look at the MMI display for more detailed control(control of air flow through different vents). I wouldn't think this would be an issue as far as putting the unit into a 2004-2008 Treg.


----------



## mescaline (Jul 15, 2005)

does anyone know any 7'' or 8'' touchscreens that will blend inside the interior as good as this NAV? I just love how it looks like.


----------



## vickchauhan (May 28, 2009)

*Re: RNS 510: is this nav coming to US? (javier)*

I have a 2004 with the CD nav which kept freezing. It's at the shop now and they are swapping it under warranty. Will they swap out with the newest NAV unit? Are the old CD units even available anymore?


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: RNS 510: is this nav coming to US? (vickchauhan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vickchauhan* »_I have a 2004 with the CD nav which kept freezing. It's at the shop now and they are swapping it under warranty. Will they swap out with the newest NAV unit? Are the old CD units even available anymore?

I'm sure they will be able to get a refurbished CD nav. Swapping out to the newer DVD nav is much more complicated work than the dealer will probably want to do.


----------

